# Dirty Facial fur



## BarneyBoy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all

We have a 4 month old Black and white parti colour Havy named Barney.

We have noticed of late that the hair around his mount and nose area is very dark and dirty and stained brown. We wondered if this was due to his teething at present so he has his mouth on a lot of things. He also mainly eats dry food.

We have washed the area but it has had little effect other than to lighten it a bit.

Is there something we can use that will work to bring it back to the white colour it should be?

Many thanks
Mark


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

does the dry food your feeding have any beet pulp or carmel coloring in it.....it will help if it doesn't have one of the above. If you do not see one of the above listed in the food then maybe use a gentle face wash a couple times a week on the mouth area ( moist wash cloth and cleaner is fine) One I have used is tropiclean tear free blueberry face wash.....safe and gentle


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Agree with above, but would also like to add, what kind of treats are you feeding, and what type of chew toys does Barney play with?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I have tead that some drinking water can stain the muzzle ( minerals?) and that it helps to teach them to drink from a water bottle the type you use for guinea pigs etc. I plan to teach my puppy to use one  Just a thought


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Yatesja, great point...I 've only ever given bottled spring water...that is what I drink also.


----------



## BarneyBoy (Apr 5, 2013)

He eats royal canine dry and has a heap of toys mainly soft plush toys.

He gets mainly liver treats , the flat dry stuff. Occaisionally a dentastick, chicken wing etc

We have bought some angel eyes and will use bottled water to see if it is something in our local tap water.

He is teething so biting everything in sight.

Thanks


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

He is teething and droling and licking fur around his nose and lips. Those could be saliva stains. Forget angel eyes for such a young puppy. Better idea would be to give him really good quality probiotic. From time to time Roki gets that brownish moustache. Just before bath I mix tsp of natural lmon juice with leveled tsp of baking soda, rub it into the stain and wait fot five minutes and rinse it. Than i proceed with bath. Filtered water is good option. I always put couple drop of raw apple cider vinegar or lemon to drinking water


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau's face went back to white after a couple months of distilled water.


----------

